# did you go to your prom?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

nope. back then women were scary :afr


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Nope. Had no desire to go.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I really didn't want to go but my best g/f insisted that I go and got me a date with her cousin for the prom :um I will say that I didn't have any fun.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I didnt go and have no regrets about it whatsoever. I went to a party with my high school friends instead.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope. I heard it sucked anyways.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yes
i went to two (2) proms during high school
jr year and senior year.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

No! All of my friends went, though. At first I thought it was on the same date that I was going abroad but after I realised it wasn't I just stuck with that excuse.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm not going. It's not a big deal to me at all.


----------



## Cmwright (May 12, 2008)

No I didnt attend my Junior or Senior Prom. First off I didnt have a date, plus I didnt have any friends my age. The girls I hung around with in Orchestra was Sophomores.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Nope!


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I didn't know there was a senior/junior prom (or homecoming dance) at all until halfway through my senior year. I did go, but it was with a group of friends.

Let's just say I have the worst haircut of my life in those pictures. It is bad.


----------



## Debi (Dec 2, 2007)

We didn't have one. Doubt I'd have gone...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope - I didn't go to either one.
The only dance I went to was Senior Homecoming.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Yes. It was the only high school dance that I went to.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nope. I specifically remember being at home playing videogames right when my prom was going on. Oh well.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No, but I was asked and went to another town's by a girl who was despised by guys in her school for being overweight. She was very outgoing and could have cared less what boys thought of her.

I went to one dance at my high school with a girl who had a crush on me (only time I ever asked someone out, which was 11 years ago). It was the Snowball(?) dance or something, which had everything switching dance partners. I felt up some hot girls that night. By felt up, I mean I put my hands on their hips. Most sex I ever had.


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

No. I never bothered with things like that.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

No I didn't... and all that talk people say about how you will regret it really depends on you.. I myself have no regret, I in fact rejoice over the fact that I did not attend my school's prom.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No.

Add that to the endless list of things I've never done.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

We had "formals" in year 10.11. and 12. I went to year 10 and 11 but refused to go to my year 12 one.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Unsurprising results. :lol


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

No. People didn't do the asking a date to the prom thing, but I didn't go anyway. Only 1 other person I know of didn't go, I regret it now though


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I think one time I went running... another time I worked. I'm not sure though... it wasn't a big deal to me. I have no regrets!


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

I went to the prom, but it was only because my brother set me up with his girlfriend's cousin! It really wasn't that much fun.


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes, I went.

I didn't want to go and had planned on staying at home. One of my friends told everyone that I was her date for the prom, even though I had told her I wasn't going several times. She kept it up for probably close to 5 months, the whole time I kept telling her I didn't want to go, and that I wasn't going.

In the end I would have looked like an *** to everbody I was friends with because they were expecting me to go with this girl.
If I hadn't gone my parents would have given me the money it would have cost, since they paid for my sister. It was around $600. 

So here's my magical prom night:
-Out $600
-No way to leave due to everyone sharing a limo
-Stuck in an uncomfortable hot tuxedo for 5+ hours
-Dancing (bleh!)
-Starving because I don't eat/drink infront of others.
-Barely knew anyone since I had been homeschooled for most of the high school years

Then to top it all off, one of the people from our limo was acting all mopey, talking about suicide because they didn't have a date.

What an awesome night.


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

Yes, I went - alone. It was awful. Though I'm glad I did go, because I would've regret it for the rest of my life if I didn't go.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No I didn't go to mine.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

SebFontain said:


> No I didn't... *and all that talk people say about how you will regret it really depends on you..* I myself have no regret, I in fact rejoice over the fact that I did not attend my school's prom.


 :agree I did not go. I don't regret it at all.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes. It's definitely overrated.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Whoops, voted no, but meant to vote yes (guess I'm used to seeing yes as the first option on yes-no questions). I went junior and senior years, and my friend found a date for me each time. So it took little effort on my part. If I had to do the asking-out on my own, I definitely would not have gone.

(Incidentally, the friend I'm referring to is the girl I would much rather have gone with each time, but she had a boyfriend, so I was out of luck. That did it make it a bit awkward, but I was still very happy to go.)


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

No, I didn't go, which made me very sad at the time. I don't think about it now, obviously.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Unfortunately I went. Now that was a traumatic experience, I was so nervous.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

no and i dont regret it.

this subject came up a week or so ago on 'this american life' on npr. i still dont regret it.

as hard as it may be to believe, i wasnt exactly a lady's man back in high school.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes. I went when I was a junior. Big mistake. She always flirted with me and I was always hesitant to ask her out (I was petrified, as a matter of fact). So, I did what every shy guy does. I wrote her a note!  She wrote back with a "maybe". :wtf

Anyway, we ended up going and I spent the whole time watching her fawn all over another girl's date. I was apparently her second choice. I did not have fun, nor did I go as a senior the next year. I _did_ look awesome in a tux, though.


----------



## odd_boi_out (Feb 11, 2008)

I kind of wanted to go, but I didn't. According to school rules (and my parents), I could have gone only if I had dressed like a girl and brought a boy as my date. That wasn't going to happen in a million years. I didn't go to any dances in high school.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

No I dropped out of regular hs cuz my SA & depression got in the way.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

No. I was being homeschooled then anyway so there was no prom for me to go to, and even if I had been in public school I wouldn't have went anyway.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I never went to a school dance because I was too shy.

I wish I could turn back time.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

No. It's not really that big of a deal here, though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have this dream to wear a tuxedo to my 20th or 25th reunion and thumb my nose at anyone who ever put me down!

Romy and Michelle's High School Reunion made me cry!!!


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

I went to the junior prom-does that count (I already said yes)? It was mostly because the beautiful Slovakian exchange student I was currently in love with was going (with the son from her host family, who wasn't her boyfriend, so _technically_ she was available). Fortunately, I was cool about it and wore shorts and a T-shirt, which I never could have worked up the nerve to do now (my high school was ridiculously small, and nobody seemed to care what I wore, especially since I was fully aware that I'd be ignored). Mostly I just ate M & M's and talked to other guys without dates; didn't get all that depressed until afterwards. Didn't go to the senior prom since I was in the running start program and rarely spent any time at my high school.

There is no legitimate reason for schools to have a prom. It's just another distraction to keep kids happy and dumb.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

No. I'm glad I didn't. I did go to a prom at a different high school, though, with my girlfriend at the time. It was fun.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Didn't go cuz I thought it would be a total embarassment and awkwardfest.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nah, too scared of rejection


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I didn't go. I don't regret it either. Back in grade 10 this girl who I had a huge crush on actually asked me to be her prom date...three years in advance. Dream come true, right? wrong...she moved far, far away about a year later. I didn't want to go to prom with anyone except her.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My school was a bit different in that it wasn't a dance and therefore called "banquet" and sophomores through seniors attended because it was a small school. I went my sophomore year with a friend, junior year alone and did not go my senior year. 

I definitely regret going and pretty much regret my entire high school experience.


----------

